# Heath Ledger found DEAD



## IsK67 (Jan 23, 2008)

Breaking News.

Heath Ledger was found dead just now in Manhattan (US) Residence.

No news links just yet.

IsK


----------



## Australis (Jan 23, 2008)

How do you know then IsK?


----------



## meshe1969 (Jan 23, 2008)

Its on the today show at the moment


----------



## Isis (Jan 23, 2008)

7.30 this morning his housekeeper found him dead in his bed surrounded by pills.......

This is the latest.....who knows how true it is


----------



## Australis (Jan 23, 2008)

http://www.cinematical.com/2008/01/22/breaking-heath-ledger-found-dead/



> BREAKING: Heath Ledger Found Dead
> 
> Posted Jan 22nd 2008 4:50PM by Monika Bartyzel
> Filed under: Obits
> ...


----------



## cv_2_ (Jan 23, 2008)

i just heard this!!!!! saddest!!! and he has a 2yr old Daughter


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 23, 2008)

Australis said:


> How do you know then IsK?



Lucky Guess?
Telepathy?

Internet Radio.

IsK


----------



## Leigh (Jan 23, 2008)

channel 7 jsut reported it now, such a shame. i hope this doesn't stop them screening Batman. only 28 too.


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 23, 2008)

He was apparently going to play the Joker in Batman.

Once said to be "as good as the best of Marlon Brando"

I wonder what was so wrong in his life that he needed to resort to pills? 

Say NO to drugs kiddies.

IsK


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 23, 2008)

If you want to read more pick a link from here...

http://news.google.com/news?hl=en&um=1&tab=wn&q=Heath+Ledger&btnG=Search+News

IsK


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 23, 2008)

News here say police think it was drug OD !!


----------



## mertle (Jan 23, 2008)

Yep , sad day!

I liked him and his movies, 

So much for fame and money people! Not many can handle it too well these days.


----------



## pavlova (Jan 23, 2008)

heres another one http://www.news.com.au/story/0,23599,23095463-2,00.html


----------



## Vixen (Jan 23, 2008)

Holy crap  Thats sad


----------



## KWKW (Jan 23, 2008)

He was a drugy whats so said about that! 

These celebs take drugs and people look up to them whats with that, Thats unbelieaveable!


----------



## tempest (Jan 23, 2008)

It is sad regardless of what you say KWKW. Here is the latest, with mention of prescription anti anxiety tablets.

http://www.nypost.com/seven/01222008/news/regionalnews/heath_ledger_dead_916418.htm


----------



## mines bigger (Jan 23, 2008)

luckily he had already finished filming for batman!!!


----------



## noidea (Jan 23, 2008)

Well thats what drugs do to ya.
Yes I watched his flicks and even thought he was hot in 10 things but, to be irresponsible when you have a child IMO is disgusting. I hope he rests in peace, and May his family receive comfort but all in all what a selfish act.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, feel sorry for his daughter.. Stuff like this shouldn't happen.


----------



## Forensick (Jan 23, 2008)

on the bright side, at least we wont have to see any more of his crummy sub par acting


----------



## KWKW (Jan 23, 2008)

tempest said:


> It is sad regardless of what you say KWKW. Here is the latest, with mention of prescription anti anxiety tablets.
> 
> http://www.nypost.com/seven/01222008/news/regionalnews/heath_ledger_dead_916418.htm


 
whats sad about it? Your mornan the death of someone that didnt want to live!
Now at the end of the day nothen is worth taken your own life cos thats the easy way out and of all people to do it he could have retired any day if it was to much for him and brought a island with all the cash he had and have not a problem in the world.


----------



## SyKeD (Jan 23, 2008)

damn thats bad!!! R.I.P!.. 

he was really good in "Ned Kelly" and A Knights Tale".. 

shame to see him go.. only 28 =\


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 23, 2008)

KWKW dont be so horrid. Its horrible that he or anyone else dies whether by accident or purpose. If by purpose(NOT YET KNOWN) its a shame he couldnt turn to anyone for help.


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Jan 23, 2008)

[video=youtube;X-dZLk5M2L0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-dZLk5M2L0[/video]


Sad time for his family, he's feeling no pain though! I can only imagine how hard living in the spotlight would be!!!


----------



## Earthling (Jan 23, 2008)

We all have our own issues and problems.
What makes the difference in us is how we deal with them.

Just because someone decides differently then you, does not make them better or worse, it just makes them who they are; they also have the ramifications of their decision, as you do, when and if you decide differently.

Thats life.


----------



## Isis (Jan 23, 2008)

Hmm all this and the facts havent come out yet........the armchair experts at their best.

If you dont like him dont read this thread...easy.


----------



## Gecko :) (Jan 23, 2008)

I think everyone should stop Jumping to conclusions, . we dont even know the FACTS,..
KWKW, show some respect!!!
How do you know he took his own life, . and how do you know he was a druggy?

Either way RIP Heath


----------



## Gecko :) (Jan 23, 2008)

Did anyone else hear he was found in Mary-Kate Olsens room?


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 23, 2008)

Gecko :) said:


> Did anyone else hear he was found in Mary-Kate Olsens room?




".... in the Broome Street apartment of Mary-Kate Olsen"

http://news.google.com/news?hl=en&um=1&resnum=1&ct=title&q=Heath+Ledger+++Olsen&btnG=Search+News

IsK


----------



## Gecko :) (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks IsK, . I missed that


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 23, 2008)

Amy Winehouse is next !!!


----------



## scorps (Jan 23, 2008)

stupid stupid people, how dumb can he be to resort to drugs 


ps calling the drug people stupid (just incase someone reads this wrong )


----------



## caustichumor (Jan 23, 2008)

I hope I never have to stand in front of a jury.....


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 23, 2008)

Elvis died of a hamburger overdose apparently 8)


----------



## Viridae (Jan 23, 2008)

Moreliaman said:


> Amy Winehouse is next !!!



Good riddance would be my call on her. Get her out of the media/music inductry one way or another.


----------



## jessb (Jan 23, 2008)

Moreliaman said:


> Amy Winehouse is next !!!


 
I reckon Britney is only a matter of time as well...


----------



## Midol (Jan 23, 2008)

He was on anti-anxiety pills and had pneamonia(SP) didn't he? Isn't short term memory loss a symptom? So he could have easily forgotten that he had already taken his meds, taken some more and the same thing could happen multiple times.


----------



## mattmc (Jan 23, 2008)

such a shame to loose such a good aussie actor. in my opinion probably the best aussie actor. 

R.I.P Heath Ledger


----------



## firedragon (Jan 23, 2008)

Pretty sad how ever he died, though not a fan of his movies, 10 things and a nights tale, only 2 i liked, lets see how batman pans out. Remember, tabloids will say and do anything to get ppl to watch and read their crap. Lets hope Britney is next, No not really i just hope she never makes another song or movie cant stand her, no tallent hak.


----------



## Jozz (Jan 23, 2008)

I think it's pretty rude to go off saying he was a so and so for doing drugs. He was not known to have any drug problem at all, and I heard he went to bed with pneumonia (sp?). So don't be so quick to judge - people are disguisting some times! It could well have been a natural death! Wait for the facts to come through first!!!


----------



## mertle (Jan 23, 2008)

The lack of sympathy astounds me on this site sometimes! I know everyone has their own opinions and each and everyone deserves it, but to put someone down after death is terrible. Show some respect, and humility, the internet is breeding a generation of "I don't care what I write, no one knows who I really am" people and it's really sad.


----------



## jessb (Jan 23, 2008)

Midol said:


> He ... had pneamonia(SP) didn't he? Isn't short term memory loss a symptom?


Are you sure you're not thinking of Alzheimer's? Or amnesia?


----------



## Mystery (Jan 23, 2008)

mertle said:


> The lack of sympathy astounds me on this site sometimes! I know everyone has their own opinions and each and everyone deserves it, but to put someone down after death is terrible. Show some respect, and humility, the internet is breeding a generation of "I don't care what I write, no one knows who I really am" people and it's really sad.



Well said - it's easy to throw stones from behind a computer screen. If you can't bring yourself to have respect for the deceased person, at least show some respect for the families concerned.


----------



## jessb (Jan 23, 2008)

mertle said:


> The lack of sympathy astounds me on this site sometimes! I know everyone has their own opinions and each and everyone deserves it, but to put someone down after death is terrible. Show some respect, and humility, the internet is breeding a generation of "I don't care what I write, no one knows who I really am" people and it's really sad.


 
I agree that jumping to conclusions and blaming someone for something they may not have done is terrible, but lately there is a bit of a culture of deifying someone after their death which strikes me as quite hypocritical and insincere.... 

Not necessarily specifically relating this to Heath, but generally to say that "[putting] someone down after death is terrible" seems a bit naive, maybe.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 23, 2008)

jessb said:


> Are you sure you're not thinking of Alzheimer's? Or amnesia?


 
He's not sure .....he cant remember


----------



## LJ77 (Jan 23, 2008)

Losing Heath is a great tragedy to the film industry and my haert goes out to his daughter Matilda.


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 23, 2008)

I guess the saying ''you never know what goes on behind closed doors'' comes to mind........
Sympathies to his daughter and family.


----------



## moosenoose (Jan 23, 2008)

mattmc said:


> in my opinion probably the best aussie actor.



Come on, let's not go too nuts here :lol: Is anyone moderating this???? 8)


----------



## jlorro (Jan 23, 2008)

Wordup people, is this Auspython.com or WomansDay.com?? Check ya site address or maybe i should check mine ha!!


----------



## serpenttongue (Jan 23, 2008)

Forensick said:


> on the bright side, at least we wont have to see any more of his crummy sub par acting


 
Yep. 

I couldnt stand the sight or sound of him.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 23, 2008)

moosenoose said:


> Come on, let's not go too nuts here :lol: Is anyone moderating this???? 8)


 
Dont be too harsh moose......he's too young to remember the real actors.......like Jason Donovan:lol:


----------



## Isis (Jan 23, 2008)

jlorro said:


> Wordup people, is this Auspython.com or WomansDay.com?? Check ya site address or maybe i should check mine ha!!



Hmmmm Look above the post....it says the pub....no where does it say herp talk....and the title of the thread is Heath Ledger found dead.....


No mention of herps....if you dont want to read it dont open it. Easy Peasy.


----------



## krusty (Jan 23, 2008)

not good not good at all.....


----------



## Whisper2 (Jan 23, 2008)

poor guy, i think he was brilliant. such a shame he is gone. 
a good actor and a good aussie.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 23, 2008)

jlorro said:


> Wordup people, is this Auspython.com or WomansDay.com?? Check ya site address or maybe i should check mine ha!!


 

Actually We are on www.aussiepythons.com So.. Maybe you should check "ya site address".. Ha.

Also, maybe you should check the section you are responding in, and see that this is non herp related talk. why you are at it, check your IQ... Didn't know that they came in single didgits. 

Feel sorry for his family, his daughter will grow up with out a dad, Poor kid.


----------



## slither (Jan 23, 2008)

my god some of u people in here are amazing u still desprespect somone after they are dead get a life seriously if u dont like him keep it to ureself


----------



## kirstys (Jan 23, 2008)

come on he is not even put in the ground we dont know what has happen either way we are talking about a father a son, 

r.i.p Heath


----------



## nuthn2do (Jan 23, 2008)

Who wants to play kick a corpse?


----------



## kirstys (Jan 23, 2008)

come on this is some one loved one and now i dont care if it heath ledger or joe blow down the road let show some respect for the people that loved him and will miss him.

bu the way have you ever been close to corpse not that nice and i dont care who it is i used to work at the morgue and some one who means nothing to you means the world to some one else.


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 23, 2008)

I knew it wouldnt take long for this thread to go down hill!
Its lasted longer than the Steve Irwin and Brocky ones though


----------



## Kirby (Jan 23, 2008)

those disgusted by the lack of respect or empathy. i agree. just remember these people posting are sitting in their stained and semi soiled underpants, sweating over a computer screen were they post their deep anger for somethign unrelated, possibly because they seek refuge in an unhuman conversation free from confrontation. they also have bad haircuts and slightly over weight. :lol:

im not a fan of some of his work, and this doesnt matter a thing, he was a human, who died. bottom line


i must say, 'candy' 2006 was an absolute amasing work. i love it to bits, and could watch it daily. it was a true romance, true drug life, and a true reality. 

“When you can stop, you don't want to. When you want to stop, you can't. ”

"Here is the deepest secret nobody knows. Here is the root of the root and the bud of the bud and the sky of the sky of a tree called life; which grows higher than soul can hope or mind can hide. And this is the wonder that's keeping the stars apart... I carry your heart, I carry it in my heart. "

"heaven

hell

earth.. "



R.I.P


----------



## LJ77 (Jan 23, 2008)

nuthn2do said:


> Who wants to play kick a corpse?


 
Yeah I will play but it's your dead body I will be kicking , have some respect you losser :evil::evil:


----------



## lil_ben (Jan 23, 2008)

Real sad he was a very good actor (not brokeback mountain).


----------



## method (Jan 23, 2008)

Rip


----------



## Layzboy_6294 (Jan 23, 2008)

I liked Heath Ledger and thought he was a great actor. He did alot for Australian actors and he will be sorely missed in the filming industry. 

Ive been reading article after article most of the day about this tragedy and the pills were actually prescribed sleeping pills as he had trouble sleeping during and after filming "the dark knight". Have some dignity and show some respect.

My condolences to his family, friends and his daughter. R.I.P Heath Ledger.


----------



## kirstys (Jan 23, 2008)

lj77 i will join you some people have no respect for anyone proberley not even their own family


----------



## callith (Jan 23, 2008)

Rip


----------



## lizardluva (Jan 23, 2008)

R.I.P, Heath, R.I.P


----------



## nuthn2do (Jan 23, 2008)

LJ77 said:


> Yeah I will play but it's your dead body I will be kicking , have some respect you losser :evil::evil:


It was a comment against the negative posts. Surely you have heard the phrase "kick a man when he's down".


----------



## kirstys (Jan 23, 2008)

nuthn2do: sorry but i also took it the wrong way aswell


----------



## Kirby (Jan 23, 2008)

nuthn2do said:


> It was a comment against the negative posts. Surely you have heard the phrase "kick a man when he's down".




im sure if your father, loved one, or family member, close freind had died, you wouldnt even want jokes about it. 

can we back of on the rude, uncaring and death jokes. go talk hybrids.


----------



## Australis (Jan 23, 2008)

Kirby, did you have a crush on Heath?
Just putting that out there...


----------



## TRIMACO (Jan 23, 2008)

*He was a great Australian, and a Australian actor. My condolences to his little girl, his family and his friends.*
*He will be miss by the respectful people.*
*R.I.P Heath Ledger.*


----------



## nuthn2do (Jan 23, 2008)

Kirby said:


> im sure if your father, loved one, or family member, close freind had died, you wouldnt even want jokes about it.
> 
> can we back of on the rude, uncaring and death jokes. go talk hybrids.


It wasn't a joke, maybe you should re read my last post


----------



## jessb (Jan 23, 2008)

Poor nuthn2do - I think you have been a bit misunderstood here!


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 23, 2008)

Australis said:


> Kirby, did you have a crush on Heath?
> Just putting that out there...



I was wondering the same, or where that was copied and pasted from


----------



## amazonian (Jan 23, 2008)

The saddest part is that people wont remember or even know him from his great roles in movies like:

_The Dark Knight_ - (2008 ) - Actor
_I'm Not There_ - (2007) - Actor
_Candy_ - (2006) - Actor
_The Brothers Grimm_ - (2005) - Actor
_Two Hands_ - (2005) - Actor
_Casanova_ - (2005) - Actor
_Ned Kelly_ - (2004) - Actor
_Lords of Dogtown_ - (2004) - Actor
_The Order_ - (2003) - Actor
_The Hangman's Curse/Order_ - (2003) - Actor
_The Four Feathers_ - (2002) - Actor
_A Knight's Tale_ - (2001) - Actor
_Monster's Ball_ - (2001) - Actor
_The Patriot_ - (2000) - Actor
_10 Things I Hate About You_ - (1999) - Actor
_The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus_ - () - Actor
Or the new batman when it is released.

The majority will only remember him as some homosexual in a cowboy movie.
_Brokeback Mountain_ - (2005) - Actor


----------



## Kirby (Jan 23, 2008)

BHAHAHAHA no crush. cut and paste from google somewhere. there not the good quotes really. 

ive seen the movie 3 times, he was a great actor IMO. more a crush on the movie not so much the actors, love how its made, the creativity in writing, the 'story' the mise en scene etc. etc. one of few GREAT aussie movies. 

he was talented, no doubt. you tell me how people neighbours or home and away, or most holly wood movies are considered actors. its BS that these people get jobs. 

nuthin2do, it was black humour, or a crude comment. its like saying to someone who just lost their loved one, heck we'll save the food bill, that fat [email protected]$ -tard was a pig, he'll get his tusks and hooves in hell. 

but hey, anything can be misunderstood on the net.


----------



## Saz (Jan 23, 2008)

I certainly had a crush on him after watching A Knights Tale. Very sad news. Whether you appreciate his work or not, 28 is too young to die. My heart goes out to his family, friends and daughter.


----------



## angua21 (Jan 23, 2008)

amazonian said:


> The saddest part is that people wont remember or even know him from his great roles in movies like:
> 
> _The Dark Knight_ - (2008 ) - Actor
> _I'm Not There_ - (2007) - Actor
> ...





The dark Knight IS the new batman movie.
He was a fantastic person as well as a great actor and will be sadly missed...
RIP Heath. 
best wishes to all his family and friends...


----------



## firedragon (Jan 23, 2008)

becswillbe said:


> I knew it wouldnt take long for this thread to go down hill!
> Its lasted longer than the Steve Irwin and Brocky ones though


 
Yeh but if pills or anything like that was mentioned they would have gone down quick too. Just goes to show how narrow minded and ignorant some ppl can be when they dont have a full understanding about something.. Even if he was on drugs (not saying he was) *addiction is a problem* *and it doesnt matter weather its drugs, sex, gambelling, food, gym* *junkies, shopping or adrenalin* it can have negative affects on the person and their loved ones, just because someone happens to choose drugs to deal with their problems doesnt make them scum. *IMO *(and i'm a recovering addict so i've seen all sorts in my time) I'd prefer to help a person suffering a serious addiction than help some of the young lazy doll bludging, mooching, drug addicts (that use for the hell of it) ppl my partner hangs out with.
How many ppl that had a bad comment about Heath and drugs smoke ciggies? guess what your a drug addict !!!!!!!! just cause it's legal doesnt make it better than another drug. How many of those that do smoke, smoke around kids or non smokers well your subjecting them to your addiction with second hand smoke so your doing them harm too. And any of you who end up with a horrible disease your love ones will suffer too as they watch you suffer or die!!! 

*R.I.P HEATH *
</IMG>


----------



## HerveyBay (Jan 23, 2008)

*Rip*

Tradgic Loss
Regardless Why It Doesnt Matter He Was 28 And Had A Family A Great Loss For All.

And The Sad Part Is The Media Will Be All Over This For Weeks And Weeks And Weeks Not Letting It Rest Not Real Fair On The Family

Rip Heath


----------



## Leigh (Jan 23, 2008)

wow, thats a bit rude HerveyBay, im a little more concerned with heath's tragic death. 
is it true or not that he was in Mary Kate Olsen's apartment?


----------



## kirstys (Jan 23, 2008)

found in mary kate olsens room not to sure i am hearing both


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 23, 2008)

One headline says it was her room, the next it says it was his rented apartment.

Not that it matters really


----------



## kirstys (Jan 23, 2008)

i agree becswillbe it dosent matter but i find it amazing how many different stories there are out there


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 23, 2008)

Its how the media makes its money


----------



## Australis (Jan 23, 2008)

Just in,

He isnt really dead, it was all a stunt for this latest movie!


----------



## jessb (Jan 23, 2008)

Australis said:


> Just in,
> 
> He isnt really dead, it was all a stunt for this latest movie!


 
That's pretty horrible...


----------



## amazonian (Jan 23, 2008)

Australis said:


> Just in,
> 
> He isnt really dead, it was all a stunt for this latest movie!


 
OH, he really is "the joker"


----------



## kirstys (Jan 23, 2008)

is that crap or real would some one be so stupid to pull a stunt like that because it could kill your career


----------



## Australis (Jan 23, 2008)

amazonian said:


> OH, he really is "the joker"



HA! Gold


----------



## kirstys (Jan 23, 2008)

respect for the dead is to much to ask for these days


----------



## Leigh (Jan 23, 2008)

usually id agree that respect for the dead is not always needed, because dieing doesn't make Hitler a better man.

but ledger wasn't a bad guy. he wasn't a particularly good guy, but he wasn't a bad guy. im sure if i could afford the meds/drugs, id probably OD eventually too.


----------



## lan_2_3q (Jan 23, 2008)

LOL!

thats very funny Leigh


----------



## jessb (Jan 23, 2008)

The story now is that it was accidental, or a reaction to the medication! May have not even been an OD!

I agree with you Leigh, he was by all accounts a good bloke, loved his family and did a good job in his career.


----------



## Leigh (Jan 23, 2008)

yes, he was good in that he wasn't bad, but i cant recall him ever doing anything extraordinary, besides make good films. did he ever donate, fund raise, support, enact, march, petition?


----------



## falconboy (Jan 23, 2008)

He did protest. I can't remember what about - I think the war in Iraq.


----------



## jan (Jan 23, 2008)

Sad for his family...as they say "the good die young"


----------



## firedragon (Jan 23, 2008)

Leigh said:


> yes, he was good in that he wasn't bad, but i cant recall him ever doing anything extraordinary, besides make good films. did he ever donate, fund raise, support, enact, march, petition?


 
Yes. He supported ALAFA - Apparel Lesotho Alliance to Fight AIDS and Variety - The Childrens Charity theres probably a few more, and probably did it on the down low instead of using it to boost his career


----------



## firedragon (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes falconboy he did protest agains the war


----------



## Leigh (Jan 23, 2008)

firedragon said:


> Yes. He supported ALAFA - Apparel Lesotho Alliance to Fight AIDS and Variety - The Childrens Charity theres probably a few more, and probably did it on the down low instead of using it to boost his career



THAT'S what makes him a good person, this is what i was waiting for


----------



## =bECS= (Jan 24, 2008)

bahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Leigh (Jan 24, 2008)

wow, two birds with one stone, which undeserving deceased one will we take a swing at next?


----------



## bubbaloush (Jan 24, 2008)

He was probably one who donated without having to publicise it which makes him better in my eyes as he isnt using it to make himself look better.

Quite sad really as he seemed more down to earth then most in hollywood.

It sucks that the media is all over this when he detested the media.

His poor baby girl who is only two will now grow up not remembering her daddy


----------



## kakariki (Jan 24, 2008)

I loved A Knights Tale. I heard that he was upset last year after being nominated for an oscar but not winning. Could he have been worried about a repeat this year? If he did have pneumonia [ as someone said earlier ] this could explain the OD if that is what happened. Pneumonia can make everything seem a lot harder to deal with, like a kind of depression. I had it last year & I ignored the tiredness etc until one day I just burst into tears for the tiniest thing & couldn't stop! :shock: I reckon it took about 3 hours and a trip to hospital before I stopped. He was already on anti anxiety meds. Poor fella, probably felt he had nowhere to turn. RIP Heath. You will be missed by so many! :cry::cry:


----------



## Leigh (Jan 24, 2008)

A Knights Tale hasn't come out yet??


----------



## firedragon (Jan 24, 2008)

Leigh said:


> A Knights Tale hasn't come out yet??


LOL it's been out for years, i think you thinking of the new bat man


----------



## bubbaloush (Jan 24, 2008)

kakariki what i heard is he had pneumonia and then had a sleeping tablet which puts you in a deep sleep and with the mix with pneumonia that slows your breathing down he just didnt wake up. I guess no one will actually know until the autopsy is done


----------



## kakariki (Jan 24, 2008)

I wouldn't have thought he needed a sleeping tablet with pneumonia as it literally drains everything out of you. Everything aches, you are soo tired & as I said ,very emotional. Sleep is an all day thing, for 4-5 days. I very rarely get sick but that completely wiped me out for near on 2 weeks. Don't want to go there again! Will we ever know what really happened?!


----------



## IsK67 (Jan 24, 2008)

africancichlidau said:


> Oh no! Another dead icon! Haven't got a clue what avatar to use for this one though! Anyway, maybe he's just gone for a chat with Steve Irwin



What about a Brokeback inspired one?

View attachment 40848


IsK


----------



## LJ77 (Jan 24, 2008)

nuthn2do said:


> It was a comment against the negative posts. Surely you have heard the phrase "kick a man when he's down".



Yeah sorry I realised what you ment as I was going to bed last night . There need to be a sarcasm font for slow people like me.


----------



## mertle (Jan 24, 2008)

I just hope for all the joke makers and uncaring people on here that any of your loved ones that die don't get a kick in the face like your all doing to poor Heath.

Know him or not, like him or not, your a nasty bunch!


----------



## Gecko :) (Jan 25, 2008)

I agree with Mertle.
Why do people have to be so cruel and heartless?

He was a great actor and really down to earth,. not like have the lovos you get these days!

RIP Heath


----------



## Ryan93 (Jan 25, 2008)

i reckon its caus of those bloody papratzies they are like bloody flies and dont leave pplze alone


----------



## jessb (Jan 25, 2008)

Did anyone see debbie Reynolds on Today/Tonight or one of those awful shows? She said that in her day as a star, there were about 4 media at a party - the stars posed at the door, then they were left alone. Now that there are so many different media, all trying to sell their magazines, there is much more competition to get "the best shot" etc. They have to be more and more ruthless to get the one shot that no-one else has.

I mean did you see the cameras waiting for poor Michelle when she arrived to mourn the death of the father of her child?


----------



## Armand (Jan 25, 2008)

that is such bad news.. what a bad start to 2008 for his family.. i feel so sorry for them and he was only 28! so sad and unfortunate. just a good example of what drugs do to you i guess..


----------



## Jozz (Jan 25, 2008)

I heard he died of a drug overdose - he got addicted to 'crack' after Brokeback Mountain 

I am sad about this, and feel for his family, but it doesn't take long for the jokes to start doing the rounds.


----------



## Leigh (Jan 25, 2008)

Jozz said:


> I heard he died of a drug overdose - he got addicted to 'crack' after Brokeback Mountain



hahehehaha

also, i hope when i die theres this much controversy, if you can't be famous, be infamous.


----------



## Erin_Jane (Jan 25, 2008)

Saz said:


> I certainly had a crush on him after watching A Knights Tale. Very sad news. Whether you appreciate his work or not, 28 is too young to die. My heart goes out to his family, friends and daughter.


 
They showed a clip of him smiling in A Knights Tale last night on the news... Wow!! Made me remember why I had such a massive crush on him years ago!! Such terrible news. I really feel for his daughter, family & friends.


----------



## FredBear (Jan 25, 2008)

Leigh said:


> hahehehaha
> 
> also, i hope when i die theres this much controversy, if you can't be famous, be infamous.


 
Hahahaha leigh its hard to be infamous when your bland....*jokes*......


----------



## kirstys (Jan 25, 2008)

people the jokes have to stop how would you feel if this was a family member of yours 
he has a daughter who is 2 years old who will not know her dad but never have her dad to walk her on her wedding day her first dance i know its a long time away but my cusions lost there dad at a young age and i got married in november and knowing how much my dad meant to me on this day. my cousins were in my bridal party and asked me when they get married who will walk them down and who will they do there father daughter dance with. this poor kid will miss out on alot a father should be there for.

i feel for his daughter and his family and friends


----------



## Leigh (Jan 25, 2008)

i do respect his death, he seemed a good sort, however if Brittany spears died i wouldn't be too fussed.

i don't however respect being called bland


----------



## nuthn2do (Jan 25, 2008)

Kirby said:


> nuthin2do, it was black humour, or a crude comment. its like saying to someone who just lost their loved one, heck we'll save the food bill, that fat [email protected]$ -tard was a pig, he'll get his tusks and hooves in hell.
> 
> but hey, anything can be misunderstood on the net.


What? If i want you to tell me what i meant i'll ask


----------



## cosmotiger1 (Jan 25, 2008)

everybody just jumps to conclusion saying druggo this druggo that


just cause the papers say there was pills in the room doesnt mean anything, media want to make there stories interesting.


it was prescription pills which already have been considered dangerous. just unlucky to have been subscribed those ones.

in short if you got nothing nice to say shut up


----------



## Leigh (Jan 25, 2008)

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=371907

this one makes me feel sick to the stomach. i hate to generalize, but people can be real d**ks.


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 25, 2008)

all I can say to all this sad drool is that at the end of the day, only ONE person really knows the truth about Heath's death, and he won't be able to tell us any more, so it leaves everyone else conjecturing, and usually wrongly at that, add to this, there's only so many people who really knew him as a real person, those were his family and close friends, and they are the ones who know the truth of Heath's state of mind, habits, etc. 
Outsiders such as all of us have no business jumping to sensasionalistic conclusions.

It's enough to know that another soul has left this earth, and people who really knew him, or people who really care, are today mourning the passing of that soul, which is as it is for anyone on this earth. The number of people shocked and saddened at any persons passing is an indication of that person and the sort of life they lived, and how well they were liked/regarded in life.


----------



## Fiona74 (Jan 25, 2008)

I agree with everyone who says 'leave the poor guy alone!' unless anyone on this site new him personally and can say exactly what sort of guy he was then we are all speculating aren't we! Just cos its reported in the news doesn't mean its true. I'm not saying it wasn't suicide (I'm not saying it was either) just lets wait until we know for sure. Now, I wonder how long before that cow Germaine Greer rears her ugly head and has something insulting to say about him. She tends to do that to those that have passed (Steve Irwin, Stan Zemanek). I especially remember how she said Steve Irwin was 'cruel' to animals. She's so brave going on national television saying all these things about these people....after they're dead.


----------



## kirstys (Jan 25, 2008)

i dont understand why it matters how it happend 
he was a great actor and will be sadley missed and he was an aussie 
we should all be proud of him


----------



## TRIMACO (Jan 25, 2008)

kirstys said:


> i dont understand why it matters how it happend
> he was a great actor and will be sadley missed and he was an aussie
> we should all be proud of him


Thank you. Words of wisdom, who cares how or why it happen. We have lost a beautiful aussie and none of that other stuff matters or changes anything.


----------



## jessb (Jan 25, 2008)

Leigh said:


> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=371907
> 
> this one makes me feel sick to the stomach. i hate to generalize, but people can be real d**ks.


 
I wouldn't let that loony get to you too much Leigh - I don't think many people even in America - land of religious nutjobs - take him seriously. Phelps' church has been disowned by just about every religious group in the US. I mean check him out on wikipedia - he is seriously mental! http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Westboro_Baptist_Church

Phelps uses deaths of gay men from AIDS or gay-hate beatings as a platform for his racist, homophobic, anti-Semitic, anti-Cathoilic, anti-USA ... In fact, it is probably quicker to say what he is for; he is pro-himself, his family and his church (made up of mostly his family members) and his weird interpretation of god. He hates everything else, and if he can blame an event on 'fags' and get some publicity for his sicko cause, then he will.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 26, 2008)

You'll always get good and bad comments about anyone alive or dead, i thought this was a public forum on which *everybody* is entitled to their opinion on a subject , be it be *good or bad*.
Famous or not.....alive or dead.....people get mocked all the time.....its going to happen and your never going to stop it because its part of human nature.
We've all had losses when it comes to friends & family and im sure they've been mocked in life and death by other's, they could have been other family members, friends or just people that knew them.....its impossible to get on with and be liked by everyone in life.....you just didnt hear about it because they weren't in the public eye & it wasnt in an open public forum.
Heath is dead....people are going to make jokes about it....so what....that does'nt mean they dont feel sympathy for the family & friends that now have to continue life without him..deal with it and move on i say.



dino the horse said:


> I especially remember how she said Steve Irwin was 'cruel' to animals..


I dont think he was cruel, but i do think some of his methods were slightly excessive & caused unnecessary stress for the animals he was filming. (like Austin Stevens)
Also i dont know if its true, but i was told he had the opinion that NO reptiles should EVER be kept in captivity unless it was intended for conservation or research purposes (and that included none being kept by the general public:|)
Yes i'm slightly sad about him not being around anymore & i feel genuine sympathy for the loved ones he left behind, but i'm glad i wont be seeing anymore new programs of his on TV.
(when i say research i dont mean animal testing!!)


----------



## Sidonia (Jan 26, 2008)

Leigh said:


> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=371907
> 
> this one makes me feel sick to the stomach. i hate to generalize, but people can be real d**ks.




That artical was HILARIOUS. _"Church also hit out against Australia, calling it "the land of sodom"." :lol::lol::lol:
_Religious nuts like that always amuse me.


----------



## jessb (Jan 26, 2008)

Metal_Jazz said:


> That artical was HILARIOUS. _"Church also hit out against Australia, calling it "the land of sodom"." :lol::lol::lol:_
> Religious nuts like that always amuse me.


 
He's like Fred Nile on crystal meth!


----------



## FAY (Jan 26, 2008)

I think this thread has had it's day...............


----------

